# Need suggestion For HomeCombo ULD900 broadband plan..



## KRISHI101 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone...

i have currently BB Home Combo ULD 625 plan..

BSNL recently increased bandwidth in all plan..
for me its -- 512 Kbps upto 4 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 4 GB..

Now i want to go in ULD900 plan..
where bandwidth is -- 4Mbps upto 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB..

Now my query is..
there is a ADSLbasic type model in ULD900 and i have teracom type model for my uld625 plan..

does i have to buy new modem to get speed in uld900?
what is the difference between these modem?
can i get 4mbps speed in ULD900?

so my main query is for ADSLbasic modem which is written in BSNL ULD900 teriff plan in webpage.. 
.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Mar 10, 2012)

What they mention in the plan is that they will provide a modem from their end in case you do not have one already. But you will have to pay a nominal rent/one time payment if you want to buy it. If you already have a modem then you do not need to opt for one while migrating from the current plan to the new one. Mention in the application that you will be required to submit during the migration, that you already have a modem. You will not be charged in this case.


----------



## Skud (Mar 10, 2012)

You can apply for plan change online from your BSNL EDC Selfcare Portal. You already have a modem (you are on BSNL BB right? ), so no need for that. And change of plan doesn't involve any other charges, you will be charged as per your new plan from the date of migration. From my experience, it takes 24 hours max.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I too have uld 900 and mostly get only 1.6 mbps. I have changed from 625 plan. One good benefit of this plan is that u get 400 free calls. But 8 gb finish like anything...

Proof - *www.speedtest.net/result/1825755907.png


----------



## techbulb (Mar 11, 2012)

@skud can you tell me how to change plan online i tried to find the page for changing of plans on the bsnl site but i could'nt please help i live in jaipur


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you registered with BSNL Selfcare?


----------



## techbulb (Mar 11, 2012)

No i have never chaged plan earliar, i started with uld 750 only


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are registered with BSNL Selfcare Portal then you can raise a service request for plan change.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 11, 2012)

Where can i get registered plesase give a link for the page


----------



## Skud (Mar 11, 2012)

CRM

Open only with IE.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2012)

Also opens in Google Chrome,with IE toolbar plugin installed and enabled.The bad thing is that* BSNL **selfcare portal* opens in Windows environment only(that too in IE Browser or plugins in other non-IE browsers) ,but not in GNU/Linux systems.

BSNL seems to stay on and only with "proprietary" ways but not to tread in "Open Source" path.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok,, Finally let me Confirm one more time..

I have teracom type Modem for my ULD625 plan,
Does i have to buy new modem ( ADSL basic ) for this ULD900 plan..????

and also didn't get answer..
what is the difference between these two modem?

And in selfcare registration they are asking my BB user ID..

where i can find my BB user ID..?
i dont know my BB user ID,,


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

its not a worth upgrade 4mbps @8gb will finish too quickly!!


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Its fine. I too have the plan. i do all the browsing for the 8 gb and after it finishes i do the downloading part. The Best part is i get 400 free calls.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 28, 2012)

KRISHI101 said:


> Ok,, Finally let me Confirm one more time..
> 
> I have teracom type Modem for my ULD625 plan,
> Does i have to buy new modem ( ADSL basic ) for this ULD900 plan..????
> ...



No you dont need to get a new modem when you change the plan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

The BB user ID is always mentioned in each bill where "Usage Details" are written. So I assume you dont know password as well?
You hae to ask BSNL that


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> I too have uld 900 and mostly get only 1.6 mbps. I have changed from 625 plan. One good benefit of this plan is that u get 400 free calls. But 8 gb finish like anything...
> 
> Proof - *www.speedtest.net/result/1825755907.png



Contact DE(Divisional Engineer) or PGMTD of your area.Tell them about your problem.they will sought it out.and you will get upto 4Mbps speed.
there is a speed cap of 2Mbps on your ID that is why you are getting only upto 2Mbps.OR you might be still on OLD NIB 1 Network.
if so,ask them to change your network to NIB2 or Multiplay.



Skud said:


> If you are registered with BSNL Selfcare Portal then you can raise a service request for plan change.



you cannot raise a request in selfcare portal.when you will click on submit request,a dialogue box will open and it will ask you to call 1500 to change your plan.
either call 1500 or submit an application to Commercial Officer .it will get done within a week time. 



KRISHI101 said:


> Ok,, Finally let me Confirm one more time..
> 
> I have teracom type Modem for my ULD625 plan,
> Does i have to buy new modem ( ADSL basic ) for this ULD900 plan..????
> ...



1.you do not need to change your modem if it supports upto ADSL2+ standards.

2.you will need your BSNL ACCOUNT ID /CONSUMER ID as mentioned in your Monthly bill.
it is unique for every customer.and your telephone number for registration.

you can choose any ID you want and any password of your choice.

2.



thetechfreak said:


> The BB user ID is always mentioned in each bill where "Usage Details" are written. So I assume you dont know password as well?
> You hae to ask BSNL that


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 20, 2012)

> Also opens in Google Chrome,with IE toolbar plugin installed and enabled.The bad thing is that* BSNL **selfcare portal* opens in Windows environment only(that too in IE Browser or plugins in other non-IE browsers) ,but not in GNU/Linux systems.
> 
> BSNL seems to stay on and only with "proprietary" ways but not to tread in "Open Source" path.



Well guys,BSNL is also following open source path now.
The selfcare portal of BSNL,now opens in any GNU/Linux distro through any browser(Google Chrome,Chromium,Konqueror,opera,Firefox,...).
Good work by BSNL.


----------

